# What Ever Happened to Ron Marchini?



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 9, 2004)

Is Ron Marchini still around?  And what style of karate did he study?  How good was he?


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 9, 2004)

Ron Marchini was a Renbukai stylist. Yes he was tough, my understanding is that he fought all of what we would consider the greats from his time period Lewis, Norris ECT. I can't quote his Win/Loss record, but I believe he had his fair share in the Win catagory. I also believe he lives down around Stockton Ca. but I'm not totally sure. 


kelly


----------



## M.C. Busman (Sep 22, 2004)

In 1990 he starred in the film "Omega Cop", which was evidently panned by action film fans and perhaps led him to drop the idea of acting(?):

http://www.coldfusionvideo.com/o/omegacop.html

Thankfully, he has a safe career as Farmer Marchiani  growing one of my favorite foods:

http://www.cacountry.info/2001/cctv112101d.asp



Take Care,

M.C. Busman


----------



## Seig (Sep 28, 2004)

That review was hysterical.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 29, 2004)

Did Ron Marchini totally leave karate, or does he teach?



			
				kelly keltner said:
			
		

> Ron Marchini was a Renbukai stylist. Yes he was tough, my understanding is that he fought all of what we would consider the greats from his time period Lewis, Norris ECT. I can't quote his Win/Loss record, but I believe he had his fair share in the Win catagory. I also believe he lives down around Stockton Ca. but I'm not totally sure.
> 
> 
> kelly


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 29, 2004)

I just found this Renbukai website which briefly mentions Ron Marchini as an important contributor to this style of Karate. It also says Renbukai originally started out as Korean influenced:

www.renbukaiofalaska.com/History/History.htm


----------



## Karazenpo (Jan 9, 2005)

Ron Marchini wrote an article many years ago in one of the karate mags, probably Black Belt, that I'll never forget. It was all the reasons why you shouldn't take your wife or girlfriend (I didn't say and/or, lol) as a student. He was absolutely right in every reason, LOL. Trust me, I know!


----------

